# ems pants



## nevets_eural (Feb 18, 2011)

got a galls catalog and just wondering what is the most comfortable pants that someone would suggest


----------



## phildo (Feb 18, 2011)

Horace Small is an excellent brand.  Expensive, but then you get what you pay for.  My wear pr*tu7f7f.  They fade and wear through in embarrASSing places.


----------



## nevets_eural (Feb 18, 2011)

not looking for the most expensive but something that will last a bit and fit fairly good


----------



## mikie (Feb 18, 2011)

5.11 ems pants


----------



## nevets_eural (Feb 18, 2011)

seems like thats what most of the catalogs ive seen kind of push, are they pretty good as far as durability and crotch room and what not?


----------



## socalmedic (Feb 19, 2011)

5.11 makes a great product. roomy in the front if you need that much room... durability is about the best I have seen.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm a fan of both the 5.11 pants and the new Propper Critical Edge pants


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't like typical EMS pants. I do, however, like the LA Police Gear Basic Operator Pants. Great fit, durable and less than 20 bucks a pair. That's a win!


----------



## reaper (Feb 19, 2011)

I have never seen any brand hold up better then Elbecos. They are comfortable, handle washing great and last for years of hard use.


----------



## VFlutter (Feb 19, 2011)

5.11


----------



## CANMAN (Feb 19, 2011)

I have been wearing the ****ies 5 pocket pants, they have a little side pocket just above my RIGHT knee. I like them because they are cheap (20 bucks a pair), durable like no other, and HAVE WIDE BOTTOM LEG openings. I hate pants that don't fit over my boots. Not only do they look stupid but everything I get in the medic or crouch etc they come above the top of your boots etc etc. 

With that being said my only gripe with them is sometimes its had to get their navy to match up with my issued tee-shirt navy color. I know the 5.11 pants match our uniforms perfect but I have read alot of reviews on their website about wear problems in a short amount of washes. That has me concerned about trying a pair esp when they are 50 bucks each.

My department issues Horace Small flat front pants for our class B uniform and some EMS style pants called "The Force". The Horace smalls has NO crotch room whatsoever and both have very narrow openings at the bottoms for boots :sad: thus why I buy my own pants


----------



## Jon (Feb 20, 2011)

FYI - The Force, like Horace Small, is a VF Imagewear brand - as far as I can tell, they are the same.

I find they fit well and are built like tanks.


----------



## Rip Shears (Mar 21, 2011)

I've used the 5.11 pants and they're terrible unless you have little toothpick legs.  Just try stepping up onto something above your knee...the fabric completely binds up on your thigh so you have to work against the pants.  They totally restrict freedom of movement, and the crotch isn't well-gusseted, either.  I prefer a standard BDU pant in either black or navy blue.  FWIW, I'm 5'8" and 185 lbs...so I'm not a total lard-*** trying to fit into pants 2 sizes too small.  Just saying...


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 22, 2011)

I happen to like Spiewak EMS pants.  The cargo pockets are zippered shut, which means stuff doesn't fall out when you are sitting or laying down.  plus they hold up very well to the abuse I have put them thought.  I don't think I have worn though a pair yet and have been wearing them for over 3 years at work.


----------



## orange20medic (Apr 3, 2011)

I like the 5.11 EMS pants and the 5.11 tactical pants. I have blue EMS and black tacticals and neither of them have faded at all. The EMS pants are nice because they have 4 cargo pockets, pen holders in the pockets, and places for your shears. 

The place I work at buys the Cintas pants. They're horrible. They ride up and wear easily.

I have also tried wearing Blauers. They aren't too bad, but I think they are extremely uncomfortable. They're also pricy.

5.11's are definitely worth the money.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 3, 2011)

sara22emt said:


> I like the 5.11 EMS pants and the 5.11 tactical pants. I have blue EMS and black tacticals and neither of them have faded at all. The EMS pants are nice because they have 4 cargo pockets, pen holders in the pockets, and places for your shears.
> 
> The place I work at buys the Cintas pants. They're horrible. They ride up and wear easily.
> 
> ...



+1, I love my 5.11 pants, I just got a pair of the "Taclite" EMS pants and they are great, However I wish they made them in black instead of just blue.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 3, 2011)

Rip Shears said:


> I've used the 5.11 pants and they're terrible unless you have little toothpick legs.  Just try stepping up onto something above your knee...the fabric completely binds up on your thigh so you have to work against the pants.  They totally restrict freedom of movement, and the crotch isn't well-gusseted, either.  I prefer a standard BDU pant in either black or navy blue.  FWIW, I'm 5'8" and 185 lbs...so I'm not a total lard-*** trying to fit into pants 2 sizes too small.  Just saying...




Hmm that is weird, I am 5' 9" 200lbs and wear a 34/30 in their pants and have never had that problem.


----------



## orange20medic (Apr 3, 2011)

ChaseZ33 said:


> +1, I love my 5.11 pants, I just got a pair of the "Taclite" EMS pants and they are great, However I wish they made them in black instead of just blue.



Yeah I wish that too! My company requires black, hence why I switched to the plain 5.11 tactical pants.


----------



## medicstudent101 (Apr 3, 2011)

5.11's hands down.


----------



## DitchDoctorGabe (Apr 3, 2011)

I have to agree 5.11 are great and really hold up. I believe there's a cotton/poly blend and it holds up and doesn't fade as bad as pure cotton.


----------



## btkspot89 (Apr 3, 2011)

Im going to go with the rest of the choir and say 5.11.  They are most comfortable for sure. The Knee Protectors can get in the way and if its a hot day they just absorb all the heat. But luckily they are removable so I choose to leave mine out. I also have 2 pairs of elbeco's Not to happy with them. I was doing CPR on a patient once and some how when I moved my leg the trauma shears ripped the fabric like nothing.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 3, 2011)

I like Elbeco's EMS pants. I have two pair. They don't fade at all, and if you treat them right, the scotch guard or whatever stays nicely intact. Blood and other fluid still beads up and rolls off of mine after two years.


----------



## btkspot89 (Apr 3, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I like Elbeco's EMS pants. I have two pair. They don't fade at all, and if you treat them right, the scotch guard or whatever stays nicely intact. Blood and other fluid still beads up and rolls off of mine after two years.


Sounds like I should give them a second chance. Ever since that little rip I chose to not wear them at all.


----------



## blinnbuc89 (Apr 4, 2011)

Rip Shears said:


> I've used the 5.11 pants and they're terrible unless you have little toothpick legs.  Just try stepping up onto something above your knee...the fabric completely binds up on your thigh so you have to work against the pants.  They totally restrict freedom of movement, and the crotch isn't well-gusseted, either.  I prefer a standard BDU pant in either black or navy blue.  FWIW, I'm 5'8" and 185 lbs...so I'm not a total lard-*** trying to fit into pants 2 sizes too small.  Just saying...



I have the opposite problem with mine, I'm no small guy, but I am not a real big guy either. I am 5'8 about 210lbs, I'm just real broad. I am have pretty muscular legs have big quads and these 5.11 pants I have are HUGE on me. I bought the 34x30, the waist is fine, but the legs are very very baggy and have got things hung up on my pants before because of this. When I order more pants next week I think I will get the tac lite ones and get the legs narrowed (? dont know if it can be done, but why not?). I love my 5.11 pants. I have had 2 pair that I have worn for 2 years! Actually a little more than that. They are not ripped, torn, have barely faded. I am very impressed with their pants. I will be buying from them again. I like their pants more than their boots, in fact I am wearing 5.11 from head to toe right now, except underwear (I'm at work). But, I digress. I like the 5.11 pants. They have many pockets too. just a side note.


----------



## F.N.G (Apr 4, 2011)

*Proper*

When I went shopping for pants I found 5.11 and they were exactly what I wanted but a little to pricey for me. Then I found Proper Critical Edge. They're almost exactly the same in style and for less money. The Proper pants have held up like a champ and have shown a reasonable amount of fading considering they get used/washed at least once and sometimes twice a week! Stitching has held up great as well. It's almost like they're still new pants.


----------



## feldy (Apr 4, 2011)

i too am a fan of the 5.11 EMS and tactical. I have the knee pads but never wear them since it can be hot to wear and also when standing they are actually below my knee and is can be annoying. Ive had them for a year and they have not faded and havnt ripped.


----------



## Medic785 (Apr 4, 2011)

Code 3 by Southeastern

I have had these pants forever and they have very little wear and look great!  The only reason I need to buy a new pair now is because of losing alot of weight!

http://www.southeasternshirt.com/UM...mplate_code=Product&product_ID=68&category=14


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 4, 2011)

I use the propper EMT pants and then I also have a pair of Flying Cross nomex pants that I really like.


----------

